# Stone Cookware



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I wish I knew what they were saying

Does anyone know anything about this cookware?

Téléachat M6 Boutique : catalogue VPC (produit de beauté, bijoux) - Boutique télé


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Missyjean,

Are you referring to "les poelles en pierre?"

Is it the box on the right side ? Just tell me what product you are interested in because there are a few on the site and I will be glad to translate the information.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you

Someone sent me that video because I was asking him about Mauviel. He lives in France. He sent the video and said it was awesome cookware.

I was just wondering if you guys agreed.

I think I found it on Amazon. From what I read, it is like cast iron, in that it needs to be seasoned. It is relatively non-stick


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok,

If you give me just a bit of time, I will let you now what it says.....hold on !

Back in a bit ....


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Rough draft:

1- a surface which is very solid
2- a surface basically non adhesif without needing to add grease or oil
3- homogenous and cooks fast
4- heats very quick (induction)
5- guaranty of 25 years


Are you looking for a flavor of meat that tastes like its been heated on stone ...
Are you looking for an assortment of kitchenware that you would enjoy for a lifetime....
The M6 has chosen for you two burners in stone to grill as if you were grilling on natural stone with a solid backing.
International success , this two burner item in stone has become an item which cannot be ignored as `cannot do without` options for a kitchen.
It is thus offered in eleven countries in the world like Canada, India, Pakistan, Switzerland, Russia, Germany, and many other countries.
The design of the burner in stone have been designed to discover many reasons for cooking :

Durability: the backing or surface of this burner has a strong resistance and the bottom is very thick ( 4.7 and 4.3 mm) which gaurantees that these do not change or distort with time. Therefore the reason why they have a warranty for 25 years.


The coating-finish-surface non-stick which conserves the taste of the meat, just as use with a natural stone, does not need any additional grease. Try it ! Cook an egg without oil or butter ! 
This makes it all the more easier to cook and clean .

Fast and homogenous cooking, thanks to the thickness of the base of the pot , it will maintain the heat and plus , these two burners of 24 and 28 cm heat fast with induction included.


Forgive any mistakes but this is basically what the webpage says....I do not own this cookware.
Mauviel makes many items and the page did not specify....Amazon sell lots of their stuff.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

That is amazing! Thank you so much

It sounds interesting and worth having at least one


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Here it is in english. 
Stoneline USA

I don't see the appeal. It's yet another non-stick. While non-stick gets better and better, it's not really what I want for most cooking purposes. Pans with some stick produce good flavors and with proper cooking technique are quite easy to cook in and easy to clean.

Don't like the handles as they're not oven/broiler safe.

It's still a teflon product which is not a good product for high heat cooking.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you for the link

I didn't realize it was non-stick-I thought it's properties made it naturall non-stick, like cast iron only better

No, I definitely would not be interested in a non-stick pan

Thanks so much. 

I really appreciate your help


----------



## temcirvb (Nov 25, 2009)

That's great! That's quite a very informative post. Thanks for your share.


----------



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

My sister in law bought one of these in France, she says it's awesome, gives meat a real "stone baked" quality with no fat needed to cook it apparently. I was seriously looking into it until I realized that it was just mineral elements linked by polytetrafluoroethylene, another oil derivative that basically makes it another Teflon variant... have to agree with phatch on this one. Anyone geologists out there fancy making REAL stone pans out of granit or something? I'd be happy to sell them on my website, love authentic stuff.


----------

